# Anyone attended Empire Beauty School?



## ksaelee (Apr 17, 2009)

if so, how was it? mainly the aesthetics curriculum?


----------



## ksaelee (Apr 18, 2009)

wow nobody? well i ask b/c i spoke with an advisor and she told me they use mac products for the makeup part of the curriculum...and she said they have been using mac for years...so i was wondering if anyone attended empire and if so was it easier to become a mac makeup artist/freelancer...


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

my hairdresser went there and she is excellent. i do not know much about it but she does hair and make-up and again, she is always on-point so i am sure they trained her very well.


----------



## BJ1077 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently attending an Empire Beauty School in NJ...and I can tell you that they only spend about 2 weeks on skin care, and about 1 day on makeup, and we did not recieve MAC products in our kit, it was just some small little travel kit.

I do think it depends on your school.  You can always go to the MAC pro site, under pro student and see if your school is listed.

HTH


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the one in NJ is quite different from the the Empire Makeup Academy in Costa Mesa, CA. But I know THAT one is amazing! Not from personal experience, but a ton of amazing makeup artists have gone there.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 23, 2009)

i know of one in NJ that is excellent, perhaps there is more than one?


----------

